# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  ساخت سیستم عامل با دلفی

## amin_omega

1.آیا با دلفی میشه یه سیستم عامل ساخت؟

//لابد می گید مگه خل شدی؟،نه فرض کنید از کرنال لینوکس استفاده کنیم.

2.چرا وقتی میشه با C++‎,C یه سیستم عامل درست کرد ولی با Object Pascal
نشه؟
  //مگه ما دلفی کارا ادعا نمی کنیم Object Pascal هیچ کم از C++‎,C نداره؟

----------


## SyntaxCheck

سلام
سیستم عامل رو مینویسن که بفروشن و پول دربیارن. درسته؟ هر کاری که پول ازش در بیاد *نشد نداره*.بازم درسته؟خوب بقیشم معلومه دیگه.

----------


## ناصرقلی

ببین داداش درسته آبجکت پاسکال چیزه خوبیه ولی نوشتن سیستم عامل با پاسکال مثل اینه که بخواهی با ژیان بری کره مریخ!!!

----------


## amin_omega

آقای ناصر قلی
شما مثل اینکه هنوز تو خماری باند مافیا موندی ها!!!
این چه جواب مسخره ای بود؟  ژیان؟!! 
از دوستان خواهش میشه یا جواب ندند یا یه چیز درست و حسابی بگن،
اگه  C++‎,c اینقدر قوی باشن که Object Pascal در برابر اونا که شاتل فضایی هستند مثل ژیان باشه پس یقینن تو برنامه های تحت ویندوز هم باید دلفی رو سوسک کنند با اون سرعت نجومی روی زمین!!! حالا اگه مشکل فقط عمو بیلیه
و IDE عالی دلفی،بهترین گزینه می تونه++ Borland C باشه،حالا چی میگی؟!!!

----------


## SyntaxCheck

دوست عزیز ناصر قلی
اولا که همین ویندوز تمام توابع و پراسیجر هاش برای فراخوانی از قاعده همین ژیان(به قول شما) پیروی میکنه.
دوم: من پای حرفم هستم "هر کاری که پول ازش در بیاد نشد نداره" حتی اگه قرار باشه با ژیان برن مریخ.
سوم: کسیکه به دلفی بگه ژیان تکلیفش رو خدا معلوم کرده.یا از دلفی چیزی نمیدونه یا اصلا تو عمرش برنامه نویسی نکرده.
 :wink: البته قصد توهین در این جمله وجود نداره.امیدوارم ناراحت نشید.فقط برای یاداوری و توضیح بود.

----------


## sabet

سلام
کی میگه نمیشه؟خوبم میشه ولی سخت

----------


## Inprise

برادر امین

ازت دوستانه درخواست میکنم من بعد عنوان تاپیکهات رو مربوط به موضوع مطروحه انتخاب کنی نه اینطوری . مثلا میشد اینجا بگی ... دلفی و  OS  .. یا یه همچین چیزی . ( بگذریم که تحت هیچ عنوان سوالهای خفنی نیستند ...)

الف) فرمودی که : * .آیا با دلفی میشه یه سیستم عامل ساخت؟ 

//لابد می گید مگه خل شدی؟،نه فرض کنید از کرنال لینوکس استفاده کنیم *

--- عرض کنم اگر منظور سرکار طراحی کلیه اجزا یک سیستم عامل ( درایورهای رابط سخت افزار - ماجولهای کنترل فایل سیستم - رابطهای اجرای فایل باینری و .. ) با دلفی است جواب شما منفیست .

دلفی یک محیط توسعه نرم افزار 32 بیتی مبتنی بر ویندوز است . هر چند که شالوده دلفی یعنی آبجکت پاسکال حتی قبل از خلق زبان سی موجود بوده است اما این حقیقت ارتباطی با محصول قدرتمند شرکت اینپرایز (!  :twisted: ) یعنی همانا دلفی ندارد ! ... دلفی تشکیل شده است از کامپایلری مبتنی بر ویندوز و کتابخانه های شامل کلاسها و توابع مفید و محصور کننده های اینترفیس سیستم عامل (  API ) . شما با هیچکدام از محیطهای توسعه نسل چهارم ( وی بی - ویژوال سی - سی بیلدر - دلفی - بورلند سی و ... ) امکان تولید نرم افزاری مستقل از سیستم عامل ویندوز رو ندارید لذا توسط این ابزارهای * توسعه نرم افزار* نمیتوانید سیستم عامل طراحی کنید . (... اگر علاقه دارید میتونید یک شل کاملا مستقل از شل فعلی برای ویندوز طراحی کنید . یعنی  Base  کار شما همین ویندوز است اما رابط کاربر رو بطور کامل خودتون طراحی کنید . با کلیه زبانهائیکه توانائی برقراری ارتباط با  COM  را دارند مثل وی بی = وی سی - دلفی و .. میتوانید از پس این مهم برآیید .)

ب) فرمودی که : * 2.چرا وقتی میشه با C++‎,C یه سیستم عامل درست کرد ولی با Object Pascal 
نشه؟ 
//مگه ما دلفی کارا ادعا نمی کنیم Object Pascal هیچ کم از C++‎,C نداره؟*

--- عارضم به محضرت که اولا ما ادعا نمیکنیم که آبجکت پاسکال از سی کم نداره . علم و منطق این رو سالها پیش اثبات کرده . ( قبل از اینکه در سال 80 سی پلاس پلاس خلق بشه موجودیت ها ( اشیاء ) در پاسکال وجود داشتند و حتی همین الان پیاده سازی شی گرای پروتو تایپ سیستم عاملهای فوق پیشرفته مین فریمها رو با پاسکال انجام میدهند - برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر صفحات وب موجود در این رابطه در سایت  NEC  رو بخونید . .یکی از تولید کنندگان مین فریم در ژاپن ! ) دوما کامپایلری مستقلی تحت عنوان آبجکت پاسکال موجودیت خارجی نداره . سوما همین الان سیستم عاملی که کلا با پاسکال طراحی شده بطور سورس باز موجوده ( از قضا برای پروژه سیستم عامل خودم هم کرنل ایشون رو کش رفتم !!! )و میتونید در صورت تمایل تحت عنوان * دلفین* پیداش کنید .

امید وارم دوستان با قدری مطالعه عمیق تر به تفاوتهای فاحش بین *کامپایلر* و *محیط مجتمع توسعه نرم افزار* پی ببرند .

موفق باشید .

اینپرایز سرماخورده ...  :(

----------


## amin_omega

دوست سرما خورده عزیزم:
1.در مورد انتخاب عنوان،هر چند به نظرم همینطوری خواستی یه چیز بگی!ولی اگه دلیل خاصی داری بگو تا روش فکر کنم،در ضمن به نظرشخصی شما درباره خفن نبودن آنها کاملا احترام می گذارم.

2.در مورد جواب شما،اولا به خاطر اینکه روش وقت گذاشتی و نسبتادقیق(حالا می گم چرا نسبتا!! :wink: )سوال ها رو خوندی و جواب دادی صمیمانه تشکر میکنم، اما باید بگم سوال اول من فقط مقدمه ای بود برسوال دوم خودم و در حقیقت چندان ماهیت سوال نداشت!!بلکه بیشتر واسه روشن شدن موضوع بود!!!

3.اما سوال دوم: آقا چرا دقیق نمی خوانی؟!! بزار روشن تر بگم:
به نظر من (وخیلی های دیگه)کرنل Linux قوی ترین کرنل دنیا هست ودوباره به نظر من تقریباهمه دنیا به محیط ظاهری ویندوز عادت کردن و حقیقتا از Gnome وKDA یکدست تره ، حالا اگه بشه از هر دوتا سود برد معرکه میشه نه؟!!!

4.در مورد فرق کامپایلر و....فکر می کنم در بخش 2 جوابتو گرفته باشی.

5.شما و همه دوستان استاد ما هستین،و پر واضح که ما شاگردیم داداش!!!

6.از همه دوستان تقاضا میشه واسه سلامتی اینپرایزر عزیز دعا کنند.

7.یا علی

----------


## Inprise

دوست عزیز

بنده اگر بخام یه چیزی همینطوری بگم در قالب شوخی مطرحش میکنم . اون مطلب اول کاملا جدی و درخواست تعداد زیادی از دوستان است ! ( تو همین صفحه یه تاپیک هست که دقیقا به همین مساله اشاره میکنه .) .. امید است نارحت نشده باشی از تذکرم

..ضمن اینکه بنده سوالت رو به دقت مطالعه کردم و با کمال اطمینان خدمتت عرض میکنم در حد سواد بنده کاملترین جوابی که میشد داد رو دادم . اگر جائیش محل اختلافه بگو تا صحبت کنیم .

اما در مورد پاراگراف 3 :

بعله . کرنل لینوکس یکی از بهترین کرنلهای موجود است . لیکن در مورد یکپارچگی محیط ویندوز در مقابل  KDE  به هیچ وجه موافق نیستم و البته دلائلی دارم که در موقع مناسب اگر مجالی بود عرض میکنم .. اما به هر حال ! .. این مطالب چه ارتباطی با * طراحی سیستم عامل با دلفی * داشته بیده ؟؟؟

اینپرایز پنسیلین به دست !!!!  :cry:

----------


## amin_omega

دوست عزیز
در مورد انتخاب موضوع،از انتقاد شما به هیچ وجه ناراحت نشدم.
منتظر شنیدن نظرات شما د مورد محیط گرافیکی لینوکس هستم.
اما اینکه چه ربطی به طراحی سیستم عامل با دلفی داشت سوال من،منظورم طراحی یک شل زیبا ، ساده و با بهره وری بالا بود برای لینوکس مثلا با کیلیکس.
با آرزوی موفقیت تصاعدی همه دوستان وصد البته خودم!!!

----------


## Inprise

بسیار خوب . این یه بحث متفاوته ...

کایلیکس ضمن داشتن کامپایلرهای استاندارد پاسکال ( مبتنی بر فری پاسکال ) و سی پلاس پلاس (  ++ ANSI C ) برای حصول امکان  RAD تحت لینوکس و به عنوان یک محیط توسعه نرم افزار مبتنی بر کلاسهای  CLX  ( خوانده میشود کیلیکس ) توسعه پیدا کرده .

CLX *فعلا* محصور کننده آبجکت پاسکالی بیش نیست حول مجموعه  QT      (www.trolltech.com ) که دقیقا همون مجموعه تولید کننده محیط  KDE  است !

کلاسهای  QT  به زبان  ++C  و برای برقراری ارتباط با  X window ایجاد شده اند و یکی از بهترین مجموعه های توسعه رابط کاربر تحت لینوکس هستند ( هر چند روی سیستم عامل های دیگه هم پورت شدن ...)

نتیجتا ---> اگر از مجموعه هائی مثل کیلیکس به عنوان پایه برای طراحی محیط رابط کاربر استفاده بشه نتیجه * اگر* خیلی خیلی خیلی خوب باشه میشه همون  KDE  !

موفق باشید .

----------


## amin_omega

دوست عزیزم آقای اینپرایزر
برنامه نویسی همیشه در مدار بی نهایت سیر می کنه پس هیچ چیز بی معنی تر از بهترین نیست،پس نه تنها KDE همیشه بهترین نیست بلکه پیدایش چیزی بهتر از آن در آینده نزدیک حتمی است واین سیر تا ابد ادامه دارد...

----------


## Inprise

برادر امین

ضمن تصدیق حرفات باید عرض کنم متوجه نشدم با بیانات بنده چه ربطی داشته بید . توی چنین مباحث علمی بیان جملات قصار و عبارات فلسفی (!) هر چند صحیح اما بی نتیجه است .

بهر حال فکر میکنم به *سوال* مطرح شده جواب لازم داده شد . اگر بحث * علمی* دیگه ای باشه در خدمتم .

موفق باشی

----------


## amin_omega

دوست عزیز
پاسخ من به حرف شما:« ....که خیلی..خوب در بیاد میشه کی دی ای!!...ة

----------


## amin_omega

//نمی دونم چرا الکی نصفه کاره خودش فرستاد :shock:  :!: !!!
دوست عزیز 

شما گفتی:

«ضمن تصدیق حرفات باید عرض کنم متوجه نشدم با بیانات بنده چه ربطی داشته بید . توی چنین مباحث علمی بیان جملات قصار و عبارات فلسفی(&lt;--بی خیال بابا!!!) (!) هر چند صحیح اما بی نتیجه است . »


پاسخ من به حرف شما:« ---> اگر از مجموعه هائی مثل کیلیکس به عنوان پایه برای طراحی محیط رابط کاربر استفاده بشه نتیجه * اگر* خیلی خیلی خیلی خوب باشه میشه همون KDE !» بیده!!


در مورد نظر شما در مورد پایان این بحث موافقم و تشکر می کنم ازت واس این همراهی

سال و لحظات خوشی رو واست آرزو می کنم

----------


## Inprise

بابا اخلاق ورزشی ... بابا تختی ... بابا مرام ...  :lol:  :mrgreen: 

خوش باشی .  :wink:

----------


## K.Mohammadreza

من از سایت sourcefoge.net یک کامپایلر جامع و کاربردی که توسط دلفی 7 نوته شده است دانلود کردم و با ان فایل اجرایی هم ساختم. البته فایلهای ساخته شده توسط این کامپایلر در محیط dos اجرا می شوند و اصلاحا Win32 نیستند و کنسول هستند. ولی بسیار عالی و جالب است. پس حالا که می توان به این سادگی با استفاده از دلفی کامپایلر ساخت نوتن سیستم عامل هم کاری ندارد. اگر یک جستجوی ساده در سایت cdsn بزنید می توانید به نتایج مهم و بدرد بخوری بدست بیاورید.

----------


## Felony

> من از سایت sourcefoge.net یک کامپایلر جامع و کاربردی که توسط دلفی 7 نوته شده است دانلود کردم و با ان فایل اجرایی هم ساختم. البته فایلهای ساخته شده توسط این کامپایلر در محیط dos اجرا می شوند و اصلاحا Win32 نیستند و کنسول هستند. ولی بسیار عالی و جالب است. پس حالا که می توان به این سادگی با استفاده از دلفی کامپایلر ساخت نوتن سیستم عامل هم کاری ندارد. اگر یک جستجوی ساده در سایت cdsn بزنید می توانید به نتایج مهم و بدرد بخوری بدست بیاورید.


شما مطمئن هستید که برنامه ی تولید شده توسط این کامپایلر مستقل از سیستم عامل هست ؟ فکر نمیکنم این طور باشه .

----------


## vcldeveloper

*
ClassiOS - An Object Pascal Operating System*

Tattam Software is redeveloping the PetrOS® IA32 (x86) OS project.  

This operating system is built entirely with the Delphi Compiler - even the boot loader!!  This was achieved by replacing the System.dcu and related units by a custom unit which can run in Ring 0 of the x86 CPU.


http://www.trumpet.com.au/index.php/.../classios.html

----------


## tdkhakpur

سلام دوست گرامی:
از اینکه داری دنبال چیزی هستی که ذهنها رو به خودش مشغول میکنه واقع باید بهتون تبریک گفت.
شما آیا از کارهای یه سیستم عامل اطلاع کافی دارید  ببینید این حرفم رو بهتون دوستانه وصمیمانه میگم اگه کارتون برنامه نویسی هست یه لطفی در حق برنامه نویسان بکنید و کارمون رو بی ارزش نکنید.
ببین نوشتن یه سیستم عامل به تنهای نمیگم رفتن ژیان به کره مریخه ولی یه حالت خودنمای و نشدنی داره من خودم دنبال این کار رفتم و اونقدر هم انتظار نداشتم که جای حتی کم ارزشترین سیستم عامل رو بگیره فقط خواستم کامپیوتر رو بالا بیارم بدون هیچ هارد و سیستم نصب شده دیگه.
و حالا شما دارید روی نرم افزار برای نوشتنش جر و بحث میکنید.
برای یه برنامه نویس نوع کامپایلر میتونه کارهاش رو آسون بکنه نه حلش کنه.
شاید در اطلاعات شما اشتباه کرده باشم ولی اگه تونستید تنها سیستم رو بالا بیارید اون هم با هر کامپایلری .الگوریتم کارتون بهم بدید ممنون میشم.

----------


## دلفــي

There is a rich tradition of operating systems written in Pascal. The probably best-known example is *classical Mac OS*,  a very influential historic operating system, that was nearly entirely  written in Pascal (not to be confused with macOS that is written in  Objective C)
 Other operating systems written in Pascal include *Lisa OS* and the *Lillith* system software 
The operating system for the famous Xerox Star was written in the Mesa  programming language, a modular language of the Pascal family
 Today  there are several attempts to write a Pascal-based operating system from  scratch. The following, probably incomplete, list contains some approaches to use Free Pascal for creating an OS

 
 fpos  StreamOS  TORO Kernel  FP-RTOS  Ultibo core  ELERA  Asuro

----------

